# Pecan Baby Bed



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I promised my daughter when she and her husband decided to have
a baby that I'd build them a baby bed.

She wants it made of Pecan...and to meet all federal standards...

Any Ideas??? Suggestions??? 

Baby is due in March...So there is not a big hurry...But I need to
get started....

Mustad7731


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Congrats 'grandpaw'........
As for the federal standards, I don't have a clue.....lol
I do have a friend who has a bunch of air-dried pecan planks stacked in his garage which his wife would dearly love to see gone. 
If you're interested in starting with rough sawn boards I can get you in touch with him.

edit -- to correct grammar......hah


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hooked...how much is '_*a bunch' *_of air dried pecan blanks???


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I made a baby bed many years ago for my boys (now 30 and 27 years old). I do know that standards have changed some. The sides that drop are no longer allowed to raise and lower. Don't know anout any other changes. I still have that bed and I will just secure the side to stop the movement mechanism. You can buy hardware kits from Rockler for the beds. If I can scan my old photo of my bed, I will try to post later.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Found my pictures. This baby bed was made just before my son was born in 1981 (30 years ago). This was also when I got my drill press as most every project, was cause for a new tool....lol. It worked! Anyway, I still have it tucked away and hopefully can be used by a grandchild, If we ever get any. Both my sons used this bed and to comply with new regulations, the drop side needs to be altered to not allow to drop, but other than that, I think it is good. Either way, this bed had some good usage from it even if it doesn't get any more with grandchildren that is sure to come some day. The rods on the rails are dowels but the other spindles were hand turned by myself. This bed was make of from Ash and stained.

Either way, I say go ahead and build one to become a family heirloom someday either way. I ended up buying an old baby bed out of a garage sale to use for sizing and design was my own as I went. Good luck and go for it. You will appreciate it even more than buying one.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Hooked...how much is '_*a bunch' *_of air dried pecan blanks???


Jim -- can't give you a board foot number but he has it stacked on both sides of his 2-car garage and you can only get in/out of one door of the cars. 
If I recall correctly the majority is 1" in a variety of lengths.

When he returns next week I'll talk to him about getting some pictures and his plans for it.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't know all the regs, but like someone said before, the sides cannot move up and down anymore. There is also a limit on width between rungs which I believe is 2"(so the head can't go through). I know the mattress has to fit tight so there is no room between any of the sides and mattress.

Slip Knot - great job on the bed. Very nice!


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Pecan Baby Bed Completed*

I've finished the Pecan Baby Bed in time for "Henry's Arrival".

I think I've finally figured out how to post a finished picture of
the bed...Photo taken just before delivery...

I think it turned out pretty good, my daughter think it turned out really good,
which is what I wanted....

Take a gander and let me know what you think....

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

It's about time you showed everyone the finished product............lol I like it. Nice work!!
I saw the pictures you sent Hans. I hope to get over to his house in the next week or so to help him out with the assembly, etc. on his.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Nice - I would be proud to own that!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Awesome! You just created a piece that should be handed down for years. Very nice work!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Heirloom quality right there!! great job!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Those are beautiful baby beds, they will be handed down thru the years an cherished because they were hand made with love.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You guys AMAZE me with yore woodworking skills.. Wish I had gotten interested in it 50 years ago...

Great crib !!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice job. Beautiful bed. A sure and me down for time to come.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

That is just plain awesome! Glad to see how well it turned out!


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

my youngest son just finished this one for his 1st son in nov. i don't have photos of finished product but the rails come off and make a child's bed.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Hand Crafted Furniture*

gator;
That is quite a bed. I'm impressed with the quaility that is visble for the unfinished
bed.

I'm glad that there are still younger guys that are willing and able to invest in the 
future by building quality hand made furniture instead of just paying for another
peice of disposable furniture.

Mustad7731


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, like that bed also. Love the drawers and shelves.


----------



## joseph000 (Jul 24, 2013)

Great job.Baby bedding should be lightweight and warm, with sufficient cushion for your baby.To find perfect bedding it might take time but it would be all worth it as your baby would have the best sleep in the bedding.


----------

